# Gecko Egg Organisers for sale



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

GECKO EGG ORGANIZER NEWS.............

I have managed to get a few more of these from states.
A far cry from the volume i had last year so there's no big discounts for quantity.

I can offer the following deals though for small quantity's.

3 x GEO plus 6 deli cups £15 plus pp £2.70 = £17.70
6 x GEO plus 18 deli cups £30 plus pp £2.70 = £32.70
12 x GEO plus 30 deli cups £60 plus pp F.O.C = £60.00

Spare deli cups only..........

10 x 12 oz deli cup £3
20 x 12 oz deli cup £6
50 x 12 oz deli cup £15 all plus pp £2.70

PP is free on deli cups when ordered with GEOs

You only pay one post and packing charge on any multiple order.

For further details please send private message or email. [email protected]

FREE delivery to HAMM in March

Fix Price for HAMM
1 x GEO plus 2 deli cups 6 euros each

Europe delivery

3 x GEO plus 6 deli cups 21 euros including delivery.

For further details please send private message or email. [email protected]


----------



## angie69 (Mar 20, 2011)

*g.e.o.*

hiya mate if you have any left can i have the 6 geos and cups at £32.70thanks


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you got any of these left for sale?


----------

